# Giant Canyon Isopods?



## ranchulas (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone know the scientific name for these??????:wall:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 7, 2007)

No! I didn't even know they existed. I could look up the common name on Google if you want and see what they have there.

Black Widow88


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 7, 2007)

Their sold at bugsincyberspace.com. They get to one inch!


----------



## arachnocat (Dec 7, 2007)

That's cool. They have all kinds of good stuff in So Cal. Not fair! Here's another thread about them with a bit more info. I couldn't find their scientific name either.: Isopods


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 12, 2007)

Im still looking for a scientific name for these. They come from the San Diego canyons.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

ranchulas said:


> Im still looking for a scientific name for these. They come from the San Diego canyons.


That's interesting as to where they come from. Don't they need moist places to live? Are they're any moist places in canyons? I wouldn't know since I've never been to any.

Keep us posted as I would like to know the names of these too. And see if there's anything on the internet on these.

Black Widow88


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 12, 2007)

Will do. They are very cool. I just got some from a friend in California. Very large and active. They don't seem to try and bury themselves as much as other isopods I have. At least not yet?? I also ordered a group of thirty from bugsincyberspace.com to start a colony.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

ranchulas said:


> Will do. They are very cool. I just got some from a friend in California. Very large and active. They don't seem to try and bury themselves as much as other isopods I have. At least not yet?? I also ordered a group of thirty from bugsincyberspace.com to start a colony.


Awesome! Are they as big as the giant pill milies? Cause if they are then that is just awesome! Photos please!

Black Widow88


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 12, 2007)

Not as large as the giant pill milies, but by far the largest land isopods we have here in the US! I'll try and get picture soon.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

ranchulas said:


> Not as large as the giant pill milies, but by far the largest land isopods we have here in the US! I'll try and get picture soon.


WOW! I'm definitely looking forward to seeing a picture of one.

Black Widow88


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this what your talking about? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jollyfrog/137805465/. These ones are from somewhere else though, not in SD. 


I saw someone selling a bunch of the SD ones a few weeks ago. he had awesome pictures of them. However i can't find the thread anymore...


-


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 13, 2007)

No ,those are pill bugs these are sowbugs (they can't roll up in a ball). Mine are very similar in coloration to porcellio sowbugs, they just get alot bigger. Thanks-Jeff


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 13, 2007)

ranchulas said:


> No ,those are pill bugs these are sowbugs (they can't roll up in a ball). Mine are very similar in coloration to porcellio sowbugs, they just get alot bigger. Thanks-Jeff


Thanks for clearing that up! I haven't really ventured far from T's so at least i feel like i'm learning now. lol.  

I'm gonna do another search on these, this has stirred my curiosity...



-


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 13, 2007)

LittleGiRLy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! I haven't really ventured far from T's so at least i feel like i'm learning now. lol.
> 
> I'm gonna do another search on these, this has stirred my curiosity...
> 
> ...


Mine too. Let us know about your findings and wishing you all the luck!

Black Widow88


----------



## sanjuanita82 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ever find out?*

Anyone ever find the scientific name of these guys?


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 10, 2010)

LittleGiRLy said:


> Is this what your talking about? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jollyfrog/137805465/. These ones are from somewhere else though, not in SD.
> 
> 
> I saw someone selling a bunch of the SD ones a few weeks ago. he had awesome pictures of them. However i can't find the thread anymore...
> ...


 Those look like pill millipedes. I wouldn't buy them as they seem to be still "buy to die" pets.

 I'd like to see these 1 inch isopods.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah I also wanna know about these! I would like to do a blog entry on them but I need info first. I too wonder what they look like.

I imagine they're white/pale colored possibly blind....? But I'm just guessing.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm curious too, what's this bug???, never heard of it.  Anybody have info?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 11, 2010)

These are a somewhat larger version of the typical isopod.  I think they are/ were being collected from the San Diego area.  Really just a big woodlouse.


----------



## sanjuanita82 (Sep 12, 2010)

*And their called..*

if anyone was wondering i sent an an email to the people down at giantisopod.com and they said its a porcellio laevis.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how big they are compared to your "regular" woodlouse.

Interesting though. Thank you!


----------

